
Will people still buy the $999 iPhone? - bkbaba
https://medium.com/@Abhishek.Bagalkot/will-people-still-buy-the-999-iphone-2fe4334c72a7
======
Jeremy1026
Short answer: Yes.

Medium answer: Yes, by the millions.

Long answer: Of course they will. There is a subset of people who will buy the
most expensive thing available just as a status symbol. There will also be
some that want the newest tech to play with, and there will also be those that
need to have the latest devices for testing purposes. This phone will sell
just fine. I'd actually be more concerned about the number of iPhone 8's that
sell because the X may cannibalize initial sales numbers.

